# Thermostat Setting



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello 







Is there anyway to set the thermostat lower than 63 degrees? In our old RV we could set it at 45 degrees to keep things from freezing and not waste propane or battery power. Searched google and could not find any good answers so coming to the experts now!









Thanks for your time! action 
Tony


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Not sure about your question but haven't seen you here in a while. If that's the case -- welcome back.

If I remember, you're a firefighter. Hope the season up there isn't too bad for you.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I think we are at Carrier's mercy on that one. My thermostat will not go any lower than 63 also. Since it is no doubt digital, I would say that is the pre-defined low limit.

Bob


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about your a/c heater thermostat or the refrigerator? if you're talking about the refrigerator, then I'm not quite sure...I know there's a lever to adjust the temperature. If that doesn't work, then just keep opening the door and peering in, that'll do the trick


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Oh I am here everyday, several times a day usually. I love this web sight. I just don't write much.

Yea this season started off busy but the rain has come now. Fire bans were lifted yesterday in Southwest Colorado. We can have camp fires again









Our season has not been anything like Arizona though. Hope things are going better for you guys now.

Just getting ready for over 30 nights of camping in the next 8 weeks. Can't wait!

Take care!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you talking about your a/c heater thermostat or the refrigerator? if you're talking about the refrigerator, then I'm not quite sure...I know there's a lever to adjust the temperature. If that doesn't work, then just keep opening the door and peering in, that'll do the trick








[/quote]
lol, nevermind, you're in Colorado...we don't have that issue in Ca...sorry!!


----------



## flagaz (Oct 6, 2006)

My remote thermostat will go down to 45 degrees on my 2007 21rs, but the owner's manual says it will only go to 63 degrees. I am concerned that if I change the batteries I will default to the preset temps of 63-90 degrees. The 45 setting works great to conserve propane on elk hunting trips. So anyway, somehow the temp can be set to go lower, but I bet it has to be done at the factory. I will keep working on it.

Scott

2007 21rs
2000 GMC 1500 4x4


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

All you need to do is add a external stat that goes down to 45 degrees and it will work. The heated doesn't care what the temp is it just come on when ever the stat calls for heat. By just switching 2 wires it will come on.

With a external stat you would have to switch out the AC internal stat a DPDT switch would do the trick to switch between stats.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Verstelle said:


> All you need to do is add a external stat that goes down to 45 degrees and it will work. The heated doesn't care what the temp is it just come on when ever the stat calls for heat. By just switching 2 wires it will come on.
> 
> With a external stat you would have to switch out the AC internal stat a DPDT switch would do the trick to switch between stats.


It's easier than that.
Separate the A/C thermostat from the heater.
Just add a thermostat to the heater. I chose a $15 Hunter brand from Wall-Mart.
You'll also have the advantage of better heat regulation.

Search the mods. section you'll find the details.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

kjdj said:


> All you need to do is add a external stat that goes down to 45 degrees and it will work. The heated doesn't care what the temp is it just come on when ever the stat calls for heat. By just switching 2 wires it will come on.
> 
> With a external stat you would have to switch out the AC internal stat a DPDT switch would do the trick to switch between stats.


It's easier than that.
Separate the A/C thermostat from the heater.
Just add a thermostat to the heater. I chose a $15 Hunter brand from Wall-Mart.
You'll also have the advantage of better heat regulation.

Search the mods. section you'll find the details.
[/quote]

That's a good idea and might do that. But on the "Dry" mode setting what runs besides the fan? The Air Conditioner or the Furnace or both depending on the air conditions?


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Why not just put your remote on the heat register so it thinks it is warmer than it is?


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

JimBo99 said:


> All you need to do is add a external stat that goes down to 45 degrees and it will work. The heated doesn't care what the temp is it just come on when ever the stat calls for heat. By just switching 2 wires it will come on.
> 
> With a external stat you would have to switch out the AC internal stat a DPDT switch would do the trick to switch between stats.


It's easier than that.
Separate the A/C thermostat from the heater.
Just add a thermostat to the heater. I chose a $15 Hunter brand from Wall-Mart.
You'll also have the advantage of better heat regulation.

Search the mods. section you'll find the details.
[/quote]

That's a good idea and might do that. But on the "Dry" mode setting what runs besides the fan? The Air Conditioner or the Furnace or both depending on the air conditions?
[/quote]

Dry mode just runs the compressor every few min. to dry the air. It no worx so gooood.

Whats neat with the heat only thermostat is is when it is cold and humid I can run the heater and the A/C at the same time. It sure dries out the interior very fast.

The lowest temp setting on the heater thermostat is 34 degrees


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Above & Beyond said:


> Why not just put your remote on the heat register so it thinks it is warmer than it is?


The remote only sends the command. The sensor for the furnace is the little yellow thermistor that is sticking out of the AC cover on the ceiling.

You will need to add a normal wired thermostat to control the temperature below 63.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Above & Beyond said:


> Why not just put your remote on the heat register so it thinks it is warmer than it is?


Unfortunately the remote is only a control and has no thermostat. On the head unit in the ceiling there is a little yellow/orange thingy poking through the manual control panel. That's the thermistor the system uses for temp sensing.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Why not just put your remote on the heat register so it thinks it is warmer than it is?


Unfortunately the remote is only a control and has no thermostat. On the head unit in the ceiling there is a little yellow/orange thingy poking through the manual control panel. That's the thermistor the system uses for temp sensing.
[/quote]

I found that the thermostat on the A/C unit is setup for A/C. To use it as a heat thermostat is almost done as an afterthought for Carrier.

My reasoning is the A/C is rated at 15,000 btu. The furnace is rated at 45,000btu.
I found a 3 to 5 degree swing from when the A/C turns on till it turns off. In A/C mode this is comfortable. That is if it is set at 70degrees the trailer has to reach 75 degrees to turn on the A/C. Not umconfortable.

Whereas in heat mode you set it at 70degrees the temp has to reach 65 before the furnace turns on, then in a blast (45,000btu) rises to 72 before it turns off. That swing from 65 to 72 is very uncomfortable. True? 
The A/C thermostat has a very large threshold. I figure 5 to 6 degrees.

This threshold or swing although comfortable for A/C is not comfortable for heat.

The external thermostat mod. allows you to set the thermostat "threshold" to say 2 degrees. Now the furnace set at 70 will come on at 68 and go off at 70 degrees.

Plus I run the A/C in fan mode it will force the rising heated air back down and raise the white noise level so the furnace dosen't sound so loud when it comes on.
This totaly stops the chilly between furnace cycles.

The furnace thermostat wiring is just a contact closure. Short the 2 wires turns on the heat, open the wire turns it off. The A/C connection is just a relay.

Thats my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Just checked my TT. I have a min max temperature gauge. I have the remote set to heat and 50 degrees. The min it went was 46. The max it went was 54. This was with 30's temperature last night. We winterized the water system today, but will hold off on the foodstuff and other liquids in case we decide to camp again. I keep it plugged in to keep the battery charged (because the heater runs off the 12v). The propane is on for the heater.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

I replaced the batteries in my remote yesterday and remembered this post from last Summer. I found my remote will go down to 45.
I have a 2006 23rs.

Lou


----------



## Orville (Jul 18, 2006)

While we are talking about thremostat settings, let me see if I understand this. The control simple sends the setting to the controller, and all controlling is performed by the master controller. In other words, putting the remote in a warmer or colder place will not affect the temperature. Is this the way it works?

Orville


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Orville Smith said:


> While we are talking about thremostat settings, let me see if I understand this. The control simple sends the setting to the controller, and all controlling is performed by the master controller. In other words, putting the remote in a warmer or colder place will not affect the temperature. Is this the way it works?
> 
> Orville


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

